
Baffle WiFi Leeches With An Upside-Down-Ternet - netsurge
http://www.ex-parrot.com/pete/upside-down-ternet.html
======
wayne
Dude, that's like 2 years old: [http://lifehacker.com/software/wifi/turn-your-
wifi-piggyback...](http://lifehacker.com/software/wifi/turn-your-wifi-
piggybackers-internet-upside-down-190441.php)

------
ars
Old, but still funny.

Now if you add in the unicode upsidedown characters
<http://www.fileformat.info/convert/text/upside-down.htm> you're really
talking :)

------
jacobscott
Echo wayne. Also, best way to battle wifi leeches is to properly secure your
network. I would find it /way/ funny if someone misconfigured this, left part
of their home network open, and ended up getting hacked.

